# Opinions On Seiko Sports Watch



## david5064 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have been interested in this Seiko watch for a while http://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/detail/R/6150144/

Its a sports stainless steel Seiko watch and my friend who works for Ernest Jones said he can get a 30% discount so I would only be paying Â£405.

Do you think its a nice watch and do you think its worth paying Â£405?

I would be very interested to hear your views!!

D


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi there David,

Yep I think it's a nice watch, but for Â£405 I would want something a bit nicer 

Keep your eye on the FOR SALE section as there is always great savings to be had :tongue2: :tongue2:

Hang about the forum for a while, you get to see a lot of different makes & models which you may yearn for.

If not jump in and take advantage of your friend generous discount.

This probably hasn't help much, but you never know.

Whatever you buy , please post a picture :blink:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

does seem a touch expensive...however, you never buy a watch with your head....if you like it get it mate


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> you never buy a watch with your head....if you like it get it mate


Too right.

I'd keep looking on here and other forums, i am sure i have seen a different colour version sell for a lot less


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I also like 'em, but not too keen on those hands. There's a company here in Sweden (not far from me) that sells them for 4300 SEK - about 360 quid ..


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

If you like it buy it mate ,not my style .Really struggle with those hands mate -though rather buy new from Roy like a o&w and something else ,2 quality watches for same price :cry2: doesnt help does it :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry not my cup of tea, also seems expenisive IMO.


----------

